# gfci has me stumped



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

I changed a HO's lightbulb the other day and didnt even pull a permit. :w00t:


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

robanderin said:


> about 20 years ago till I got smart and got a general B now I just hire guys like you to do the work!!
> 
> well said tinstaafi..... dude its not like I was using a 12/2 to hook up the guy's welder and then black tape it and shove it in the wall


 answered my own question by re-reading your op "knowing enough just to get by" is what causes most problems and you are right you should hire others to do the work. what is a general b anyway


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

willworkforbeer said:


> I changed a HO's lightbulb the other day and didnt even pull a permit. :w00t:


 is that something that requires a permit out your way


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

ampman said:


> is that something that requires a permit out your way


Does pushing 'reset' on a GFCI require one out your way?


----------



## NNY (Aug 29, 2009)

Nobody ever seems to win these discussions . I don't have a problem him troubleshooting to re set a GFI . It was a simple fix . If it keeps happening a pro needs involved . How far should a contractor go before calling in the electrician , depends on the contractor and the area they are in . I call in the pro's for anything much more than that , even though I have knowledge and exp. I won't strictly for the liability factor alone . Even with a popped GFI , there could be issues so to me it's not worth the risk and how I promote my comany . Plus by calling my electrician , even for these small jobs he appreciates it and spreads the word about my business which pays off in future jobs .


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

reveivl said:


> Does pushing 'reset' on a GFCI require one out your way?


 no--- it does not and i was wrong to get on someone's case about a simple gfi reset sorry robandrin, but understand this i worked on a good business customers house and the crap i found- outlet for alarm wired with lamp cord,floods wired to a relay with lamp cord(to come on with alarm) # 6 seu. taped in with 200 amp main for a/c,splices made with no j-boxes,no gfis in bathroom or kitchen(remodled 8 years ago),and to top it off fpe breaker -- well everything is now fixed thank you for letting me vent but, I CAN NOT STAND HACKS


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*?*

What are you really trying to say ampman?


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

Bubbles said:


> What are you really trying to say ampman?


 ok i will stop beating around the bush:whistling


----------

